# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Finalmente o meu projecto está a andar

## Ricardo Mendes

Finalmente consegui instalar o meu aquário em casa. Foi um projecto com ideias todas tiras da troca de impressões na net e todo elaborado por mim.
O aquário principal tem 105x500x500 (os 105 são para encaixar no sitio onde o queria colocar) com uma coluna de 3 furos, 1 de evacuação, outro de segurança e 1 de reposição. O aquário foi feito em vidro diamond (o mais claro que existe, o cristal é 100% claro e este vidro é 95%) laminado de 5mm+5mm e com travessas francesas. A Sump tem 75x40x40 penso em enchê-la somente com areão de coral grosso e rocha morta (ja tenho 15kg), estou a fazer bem?
O movél foi feito em tubo de 30mm e todo forrado a placa de pvc por dentro e por fora vou forrá-lo também a pvc, mas pintado da côr das paredes e preso ao movél com imans. Ainda não comprei o escumador e se não arranjar um usado bom vou comprar o Schuram JetSkim 100 para aquários até 500lts e a iluminação irei pôr uma calha com 2 HQI de 70w e duas actinicas de 30w/90cms
O volume do meu aquário sem rocha e sem areão é de 220lts o principal e 90 a sump.Pretendo colocar no aquário principal +/- 30kg de rocha viva e +/- 15kg de rocha morta e gostaria de ter corais moles e alguns peixitos, agora quais é que ainda não sei.

Todas as sugestões e criticas são bem vindas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

105x500x500!? :yb624:   E que tal 105x50x50!? :SbOk:   Hum...!? :yb665:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Ricardo, parabéns pelo teu projecto.

Relativamente à iluminação, se me permites, acho que é pouco. Sugeria uma combinação de luz que ficasse igual ou superior a 2 W por litro se queres evoluir para os corais SPS e ter umas tridacnas. Já pensaste em duas HQI de 250 W cada?

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Não, não é mesmo 105x500x500..... 105cmsX500mmX500mm. :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  .  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Ricardo, teu projecto está óptimo, parabéns!

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Em relação á iluminação é claro que quantos mais watts melhor, o pior é na conta da luz.... É só em relação a esse factor que estou a colocar menos watts. Esqueçi-me de mencionar que tenho uma bomba da Eihem 1260 2400lts/h a fazer o retorno da sump ao aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Se repararem na ultima foto a da coluna a água está só a cerca de 5cms abaixo do nivél do aquário e mesmo assim faz muito barulho a cair. Como poderei diminuir o barulho. Será que subindo mais 4cms resolvo, quero dizer que se a água só cair 1cm fica mais silencioso?E depois não vou ter problemas de inundação.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.
Eu tive a observar a tua sump e penso que tens ai um problema parece-me a mim estar muito cheia ,um dia que falte a electricidade como será ,já fizeste algum teste?

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns pelo teu projecto!

Sugestão: coloca 2 projectores HQI de 150W (10.000K), 70W é muito pouco.

Crítica: não me parece bem o uso de qualquer tipo de substrato na sump. Funciona como uma esponja armazenando sedimentos ao longo do tempo e dando origem a nitratos.

Sugestão: parece-me que optaste pelo método de escoamento de água em que um dos tubos (o que tem o Durso) fica completamente ferrado e o outro totalmente aberto como segurança. O torneira do primeiro tubo convém ser do tipo "gate valve" para um ajuste preciso do caudal.

Sugestão: ainda não tens escumador, quando tiveres este a funcionar o tal barulho da queda de água que agora te incomoda vai desaparecer!

Boa sorte

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Primeiro que tudo obrigado a todos. 
- Rogério, já fiz o tal teste de desligar a bomba da electricidade e a sump enche mais como é normal, mas quando a água para de cair ainda fico com +/- 2 cms de margem.
- Ricardo qual é tua opinião em relação ao material a introduzir na sump tinha ideia em ainda esta semana comprar 20kg de areão de coral grosso, 10kg para a sump e os outros 10kg para o aquário principal misturado do 15kg de aragonite. Na sump ficava só 10kg de areão de coral grosso e rocha morta, estareia fazer mal? O barulho da queda de água já o resolvi  :SbSourire2:   eleminei a queda, subi mais 4 cms o sistema durso e o tubo de segurança, agora água está quase toda ao mesmo nivél e nem faz barulho nenhum :SbSourire2:  . Em relação ás valvulas nos tubos, todos os tubos têm valvulas, só falta no de retorno mas em breve irá ter. E dão mesmo muito jeito para a afinação de caudal.

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Vou aproveitar para colocar mais uma questão, qual a vossa opinião para o melhor substrato a colocar, quer no aquário, quer na sump.
Cumprimentos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Ricardo

Parabéns pela montagem.
Eu colocaria sugarsize na aquário (ou 3-4 cms se não quiseres DSB ou 10-12 cms se a quiseres - evita valores intermédios) e não colocaria nenhum substracto na sump.
Coloquei essa mesma questão há pouco tempo a propósito do substracto da sump e fiquei convencido com as respostas.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Vais ver que na sump se vão acumular uma data de detritos. É melhor não colocar qualquer substrato, uma vez que assim será mais fácil aspirá-los.

Para além, da SUMP servir para colocar equipamentos, também deve ter um papel de higienização do aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Crítica: não me parece bem o uso de qualquer tipo de substrato na sump. Funciona como uma esponja armazenando sedimentos ao longo do tempo e dando origem a nitratos.


Gosto de ter nos meus aquários areia de coral fina como a areia viva (Natures Ocean) ou então Aragamax sugar-size. Prefiro este substrato porque permite o estabelecimento de mais vida nos seus interstícios e também porque se dissolve lentamente actuando como fonte de alguns elementos vestigiários ("trace elements"). A baixa granulometria deste substrato facilita também a locomoção de vários organismos no seu interior (strombus, nassarios, estrelas do mar, conus, etc.).

Não fui explícito suficiente na questão das válvulas. Existem vários tipos de válvulas (ou torneiras): válvulas de esfera, válvulas de diafragma, válvulas de borboleta, etc. Para um controlo mais preciso da abertura e do escoamento da água as válvulas de diafragma são melhores, mas se estás satisfeito com a válvula de esfera que actualmente tens então esquece o assunto!

Boa sorte

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas o que é DSB??

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas Ricardo,

DSB= Deep Sand Bed. 
O "deep" aqui quer dizer mesmo fundo. Desejavelmente não inferior a 10cms, embora por vezes se use o termo impropriamente para camadas de substracto muito mais finas.
O objectivo é criar uma zona de ausência de oxigénio, para proliferação de bactérias anaeróbicas, responsáveis pela eliminação de nitratos (sendo as  bactérias aeróbicas responsáveis pela transformação dos nitritos em nitratos).

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Ora aqui está um dado muito importante que me estava a faltar. E então quais ou qual o melhor areão que devo de comprar para fazer a minha DSB.
Obrigado.

----------


## João M Monteiro

O Ricardo Rodrigues já respondeu




> Gosto de ter nos meus aquários areia de coral fina como a areia viva (Natures Ocean) ou então Aragamax sugar-size. Prefiro este substrato porque permite o estabelecimento de mais vida nos seus interstícios e também porque se dissolve lentamente actuando como fonte de alguns elementos vestigiários ("trace elements"). A baixa granulometria deste substrato facilita também a locomoção de vários organismos no seu interior (strombus, nassarios, estrelas do mar, conus, etc.).


Há também outros tipos/marcas de areia viva (Caribsea, por exemplo)

----------


## Luis Delgado

Recomendo Caribsea Aragamax Sugar Sized

Vê estes artigos sobre DSBs:

Dearest Mudder.... The Importance of Deep Sand. By Ronald L. Shimek, Ph. D.

An Introduction to Deep Sand Beds for the Natural Marine Aquarium (Part 1) By Anthony Calfo

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Ainda agora ao ler os artigos mencionados, vejo que a DSB pode ser criada a partir de 7,5 cm. 
No meu aqua de 2000x500x600, estava a pensar por começar com 60 - 70 kg, e eventualmente ir aumentando caso seja necessário.
Gostava de opiniões de pessoal que tenha mais ou menos as mesmas dimensões.

Ricardo lembrei-me de ti embora o teu tenha 60 de fundo

Um abraço
Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nuno,

Uma regra de cálculo por vezes usada para o sugarsize é calcular a área em decímetros e multiplicar por 1.4, obtendo-se o resultado em kgs necessários.
Ainda não a testei pessoalmente, mas conheço quem o tenha feito com bons resultados

Assim, no teu caso:
20 x 5 x 0.75 x 1.4 = 105 kgs.

Não sei qual o espaço ocupado pela(s) coluna(s) seca(s), que deve ser descontado.


Mas atenção que para um aquário desse tamanho, 7,5cms parece-me pouco para uma DSB. A ter DSB penso que devias apostar num mínimo de 10, sendo desejável 12 ou mais.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Nuno, mas o meu aq. não tem DSB. Para fazer uma DSB no teu aq. apontava para os 100Kg de areia viva ou Aragamax SS. E quando é poderemos ver fotos desse aquário?

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Nuno, mas o meu aq. não tem DSB. Para fazer uma DSB no teu aq. apontava para os 100Kg de areia viva ou Aragamax SS. E quando é poderemos ver fotos desse aquário?
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Ricardo e João

Ó Ricardo isto não está fácil. O tempo é curto para tudo, mas prometo que assim que colocar não paro (já as tenho na máquina)

Bem quanto à DSB, não quero levantar esta discussão, mas quase que a pergunta simples que levantava era a seguinte:
1. Num aqua com 60 de altura (55 limpos no fundo), uma DSB vai ou não trazer beneficios?
2. Esses beneficios vão-se traduzir em menos problemas de manutenção ou não???

Eu sei que é dificil mas, sem utilizar referências a artigos de especialistas, qual é a tua experiência João e Ricardo, por exemplo

Um abraço
Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Nuno, a minha ainda curta experiência diz-me que podes perfeitamente ter sucesso sem DSB. Mas curiosamente o melhor aquário que vi por cá tem DSB. Não me parece que seja um factor decisivo para o sucesso de um aquário.

Dá uma espreitadela aqui: http://www.reef-eden.com/DSBs.htm

Abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Dá uma espreitadela aqui: http://www.reef-eden.com/DSBs.htm
> 
> Abraço


Esse artigo é mesmo muito interessante!  :Palmas: 

Uma das razões pelas quais gosto muito de DSBs é precisamente pela diversidade biológica que podem albergar contribuindo muito para a capacidade de regeneração do aquário. Como se evidencia bem neste artigo e nos que indiquei atrás uma DSB é muito mais do que uma mera camada de areia - é algo que tem muita vida e que tem de ser mantido saudável com os habitantes adequados.

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Olá a todos vou aqui deixar mais umas fotos actuais do meu aquário, já está a começar a ficar mais composto :SbSourire2:  , já tem rocha viva e 20kg de area de coral sugar size e mais 10kg de areia de coral sugar size viva e ainda estou á espera que chegue mais outros 10kg da mesma areia viva, depois julgo que com 40kg de areia já fico com uma razoável DSB. Á esqueci-me de dizer que já tenho o escumador, é um H&S F110-2000.

Aqui estão as fotos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas 

Para teres uma DSB recomenda-se, se não me engano, que ela tenha mais de 9cm de altura. Não me parece que com mais 10kg consigas isso. Pelo menos a julgar pela foto.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Na parte de tras do aquário já tem cerca de 7/8cms de areia, só á frente é que só tem cerca de 3cms, mas agora quando adicionar areia só adiciono á frente e não preciso de mexer na rocha. Vou experimentar com mais 10kg e depois logo vejo, mas como não é para espalhar por todo o aquário, mas sim só á frente pode ser que chegue.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Penso que até agora ninguém falou na circulação! Uma bomba de retorno e esse tubo ao longo aqua com a água a sair na ponta não é circulação com que possas manter uma aqua de recife! Não sei se já pensaste ou abordaste o assunto mas necessitas de colocar algo mais. 

Que calha é essa? Olhando para a foto parece uma calha de lâmpadas florescentes normais, daquelas que usamos nas cozinhas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Diogo, em relação á circulação estou á espera de uma resposta da undewater para comprar 2 bombas Wave Marea 2400lts/h e em relação á iluminação, tens razão, esta calha é uma de iluminação de cozinha com 2 lâmpadas de 36w normais e adaptei lá uma actinica de 30w, está só a desensarcar, pois ainda estou num dilema, se hei-de de colocar T8 ou HQI, na aquaristic existe estas lâmpadas ( http://www.aquaristic.net/shop/shop....55c60.87813301 ) que pelo que li parecem ser muito boas, também estou á espera da resposta da aquaristic em relação ás lâmpadas, para me decidir. Entretanto estou aberto a sugestões...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Acho que há aí uma confusão.
Não deves quer dizer que estas indeciso entre T5 ou HQI?
T8 não serve para a maioria dos corais (se é que serve para alguns).
Quanto a circulação acho que duas marea 2400l/h não chega a nada para o teu aquário.
No mínimo duas de 3200l/h, de preferência duas de 4400l/h.

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Pois tens razão eram T5. E qual é a tua opinião?
em relação ás bombas já não és a primeira pessoa a dizer que as de 2400 não é suficiente, sendo assim vou comprar antes as 3200.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Pessoalmente goste das duas conjugadas, é mais por gosto que por ser melhor uma que outra. Vais bem servido seja qual for a tua escolha.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo com o Pedro - acho que devias mesmo pensar nas de 4400, ou então 3 de 3200.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Estive a confirmar e afinal as lâmpadas Interpet Triton que mencionei são T8, porque é que dizem que as T8 não servem mas sim as T5.
Eu pensava que fosse a mesma coisa e até tinha pensado na T8 porque são mais compridas cerca de 5cms dos que as T5 (T5 >85cms / T8>89.5cms) e como o meu aquário tem 105 ficava mais completo.

Ajudem lá a esclarecer mais esta duvida.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Ricardo,

Tem a ver com a intensidade luminosa, espectro, PAR, enfim, tudo.
As T8 não são adequadas para corais. Podes conseguir manter durante algum tempo corais moles muito pouco exigentes em luz, mas mesmo assim, não têm futuro.

O comprimento (neste caso, pelo menos) não importa; o que interessa é o desempenho.

Faz uma busca aqui no forum por T5 e/ou HQI e perceberás mais facilmente.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ricardo Mendes, as T5 são mais potentes que as T8, emitem mais luz e portanto são melhores para os corais.

Abraço

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Estão a aconselhar uma circulação de 2 x 4400 litros? num aquário de 250 litros ? dá 8800 litros em circulação.... isto dá 35 vezes a litragem.
Não acham demasiado ? o substrato ficará no lugar (sugar size)?  

Como estou a escolher as minhas bombas novas deixaram-me com dúvidas, eu estava a apontar para 26 vezes para o mesmo volume de agua. Será pouco ? ou as marea é que precisam mais potência para causar o mesmo efeito?

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Aderito, boa pergunta, são exactamente as duvidas que eu tinha, 2x4400l :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   para um aquario com 105cms de comprimento e para levar essencialmente corais moles e peixes?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> para um aquario com 105cms de comprimento e para levar essencialmente corais moles e peixes?


Se não vai ter corais duros SPS, concordo que não é necessário tanta circulação e que podes decidir entre 2x2.400 e 2x3.200.

Com SPS´s, 35x a litragem não é exagero

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Se é para colocares corais moles então 2x3200 chega... mas daqui a um tempo voltamos a falar  :yb665:  
Quanto a iluminação T8 e T5 só são iguais no T de resto é tudo diferente.

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Pois em relação á iluminação estou certo de que eu estava muito enganado na questão de que as T5 ou T8 eram iguais. As T8 já conheço a luz, agora vou ver as T5... Vou colocar no meu aquário 4xT5 39W de 10.000k e 2xT5 39W actinicas, com balastros electrónicos. Estou a fazer bem?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Sim... estas a fazer muito bem. 
Depois de teres tudo montado já consegues ver se chega ou se é necessario mais luz.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Acho que faz sentido prever um aumento gradual da intensidade da circulação (portanto com investimento planeado).

É também importante não esquecer que a intensidade de circulação da água não é a mesma em todo o aqua. Geralmente é maior nas zonas superiores (embora isso dependa do que se quer fazer).

É perfeitamente possível ter uma circulação média de 35 x com aragamax sugar sized, pois é o que tenho agora no meu.

Por fim, outra coisa: quando comecei, não queria pensar em nada de corais duros, mas agora não quero outra coisa - Nem todos têm naturalmente de ser assim, mas o que tenho visto demonstra claramente que a evolução dos gostos segue geralmente nesse sentido...

Por isso, eu não deixaria de planear a contar com essa eventualidade...

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Vou colocar no meu aquário 4xT5 39W de 10.000k e 2xT5 39W actinicas, com balastros electrónicos. Estou a fazer bem?


Eu usaria antes 3 x T5 de 6.500 K e 3 x T5 de 14.000 ou 15.000 K em vez das actínicas. Ficas com um espectro mais rico e com uma temperatura de cor média mais próxima dos 10.000 K.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Eu usaria antes 3 x T5 de 6.500 K e 3 x T5 de 14.000 ou 15.000 K em vez das actínicas.


Tive para dizer o mesmo, mas como já estamos a falar do gosto de cada um achei melhor não comentar.

Posso ainda dizer que neste momento tenho um foco HQI de 150W 6500K na  sump e os corais estão a ficar com uma cor brutal e com crescimento mais rapido.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Tive para dizer o mesmo, mas como já estamos a falar do gosto de cada um achei melhor não comentar.
> 
> Posso ainda dizer que neste momento tenho um foco HQI de 150W 6500K na  sump e os corais estão a ficar com uma cor brutal e com crescimento mais rapido.


Precisamente por saber que os corais gostam de cores mais quentes é que falei nas lâmpadas de 6.500 K.  :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Mendes

Pronto convenceram-me em mudar a iluminaçãoé que eu não sabia que os corais gostavam mais das de 6500k, então a minha iluminação vai ficar assim:
-2 lâmpadas T5 39w 6500k (por cima dos corais)
-2 lâmpadas T5 39w 10000k
-2 lâmpadas T5 39w actinicas.

São lâmpadas da Aqualine e vou mandar vir da Aquaristic, vou dividir a encomenda com outro membro aqui do fórum, mas entretanto se até segunda houver mais algum interessado em mandar vir de lá material, que diga porque assim dividimos os portes por mais pessoas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis




> Uma das razões pelas quais gosto muito de DSBs é precisamente pela diversidade biológica que podem albergar contribuindo muito para a capacidade de regeneração do aquário. Como se evidencia bem neste artigo e nos que indiquei atrás uma DSB é muito mais do que uma mera camada de areia - é algo que tem muita vida e que tem de ser mantido saudável com os habitantes adequados


Se juntarmos a informação, que em 1 cm3 de uma DSB bem colonizada, podemos encontrar por volta dos 3000 organismos, então fica bem mais surpreendente.

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

> Olá Luis
> 
> 
> 
> Se juntarmos a informação, que em 1 cm3 de uma DSB bem colonizada, podemos encontrar por volta dos 3000 organismos, então fica bem mais surpreendente.


E a DSB a funcionar no compartimento da samp, não é benefica para o sistema?

----------


## Jose.Silva

Viva 

Ja agora como estou a ver todos os entendidos envolvidos neste projecto

Gostava de vos pedir a vossa opinião sobre a iluminacao deste aquario embora nao seja meu claro...

1 T5   1 x 10000 
1 T5   1 x 6500
1 T5   1 x actinica 
1 T5   1 x 6500     ... ou com outra ordem 

Chegaria para essa altura de agua ... ou seja .. com a aragonite e com a evapuracao a altura de agua rondara o 45 - 47 cm logo havera mesmo a necessiade de ter 6 T5?   
Chegara só 4 ? claro que um poco mais e melhor ...e conversa por diante... mas ?

Entendam isto como uma pergunta de um novato. e alguem que quer fazer contas no orçaamento. familiar.

Obrigado. 

M. Cump.

Silva

----------

